# Il n'est pas poli par-dessus le marché.



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il n'est pas poli par-dessus le marché.*

Il mio tentativo: Non é cortese al di sopra di tutto ???


----------



## Corsicum

Une proposition, tentative ? : _Non e` garbato __in __soprappiù* !*_


----------



## Hermocrates

Letteralmente: "non è cortese/educato soprattutto il mercato." 

Ma non capisco il senso senza il contesto.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

ryenart said:


> Letteralmente: "non è cortese/educato soprattutto il mercato."
> 
> Ma non capisco il senso senza il contesto.


 
In quest contexto non e' "il mercato"... non posso dirlo in inglese...
ma vuole dire "in addizione a quello" o "inoltre a quello" o "inoltre"


----------



## itka

Direi : _"Per giunta, non è nemmeno educato"_

Di fatti, _"par-dessus le marché"_ non ha niente da fare col mercato. Significa inoltre, di giunta, per di più.


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> In quest contexto non e' "il mercato"... non posso dirlo in inglese...
> ma vuole dire "in addizione a quello" o "inoltre a quello" o "inoltre"


Exemple de contexte :
_On lui donne tout et en plus, il ne dit pas merci, il n’est même pas poli de surcroît_

Hypothèse pour expliquer la présence de marché dans l’expression ?:
_On lui fait faire une bonne affaire, un bon marché, et malgré cela, en plus, il n’est même pas poli ….en plus du marché...par dessus._


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Direi : _"Per giunta, non è nemmeno educato"_
> 
> Di fatti, _"par-dessus le marché"_ non ha niente da fare col mercato. Significa inoltre, di giunta, per di più.



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que les références suivantes sont relatives à l’italien ?  il y a plusieurs autres références … je crois ?:

SANCIO PANCIA CONDOTTO AL GOVERNO. — STRANA AVVENTURA ACCADUTA A DON CHISCIOTTE.
_Quanto volentieri vorrei esser lei; e ne darei anche *per sopra mercato* il più bello dei miei abiti, quello ornato con frangie d'oro_.
http://www.liberliber.it/biblioteca/c/cervantes/don_chisciotte_della_mancia/html/2_44.htm

Cf le Dictionnaires des idiotismes : italiens - français et français - italiens 1829
_Oltre , Di più, Per giunta_ _. *Sopra mercato*_
http://books.google.fr/books?id=WJoQAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA64&lpg=RA1-PA64&dq=%22sopra+mercato%22&source=web&ots=bbPe1YVj-5&sig=5J1lZJOqXUlJiTc_I3OPVbFjchE&hl=fr&ei=38aMScKFMKTJjAf-pNSzCg&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result


----------



## federicoft

Corsicum hai ragione, esiste anche in italiano nella locuzione (piuttosto rara a dire il vero) "per soprammercato". 

*soprammercato *o sovrammercato, _s. m_. solo nella loc. _per soprammercato_, per giunta, per di più: _avere il danno e la beffa per soprammercato_.
(Garzanti)


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie,
Je connais bien cette expression en corse, mais n’étant pas au fait des us actuels de l’italien, initialement je ne me suis pas permis de la proposer par crainte de polluer inutilement le discours. Suivant le contexte, elle est sans doute désuète ou périmée ? …. 
L’usage fait loi, aux hommes de l’art d’en décider.


----------

